# Cjc 1295 dac / without dac (mod grf 1-29 )



## LANDMARKCHEM_J (May 24, 2017)

If you’re looking for a way to increase your body’s production of the growth hormone, you’ll benefit from learning about the peptide known as CJC-1295. In a few words - it will boost your body’s natural production of GH. 
GH is short for Growth Hormone, but don't confuse with Human-Growth-Hormone, this word usually refers to synthetic version of growth hormone, but not a peptide that stimulates endogenous GH production. 
When or if you choose to try CJC-1295, you’ll benefit of a potent peptide hormone which sparks a host of beneficial processes, including muscle growth and cell reproduction. 

*What is CJC-1295?*

This peptide is classified as a growth hormone releasing hormone. That’s GHRH for short. It works to improve production of GH with a mind of boosting fat loss, muscle gains and reversing or slowing down aging. Most people utilize CJC-1295 instead of ready-made synthetic HGH (Somatropin), simply because it's way cheaper, however more advanced physique athletes will generally use it alongside Somatropin, to get benefits from both gh output types exogenous (Somatropin) and endogenous (CJC-1295).
In addition to its core benefits, which are fat-burning and muscle-building. GH is considered to be an overall anti-aging weapon, as it tends to promote stronger libido, better skin and hair and higher energy levels. Growth-hormone levels decrease as people age and this is why they are looking for ways to promote greater natural production of growth hormone. CJC-1295 does offer this benefit to users, so it’s an alternative to HGH shots, which may trigger side effects if used in heavy doses.

*CJC-1295, DAC, Without Dac, Mod GRF 1-29 Confusing?*


To avoid confusion going forward with this article and why two peptides are covered in single profile, lets make something clear:

MOD GRF 1-29 (also called CJC-1295 without DAC or simply CJC-1295) half life is around 30 minutes, it’s used to provide rapid spikes of GH at the right times.

MOD GRF 1-29 = CJC-1295 without DAC 

CJC-1295 DAC half life is around 7-8 days providing continuous GH release.

So now you know it's exactly the same product with different half and active life. 
In terms of differences between CJC-1295 with DAC and without, the formula which does contain the DAC (Drug Affinity Complex) has a longer half-life of approximately eight days. The DAC binds to albumin in order to extend half-life effectively. However, some experts believe that the non-DAC version may be preferable, as it mimics natural Growth Hormone secretion in a more realistic way. This is perfect choice for those who are willing to take it 3 times a day for maximum benefit. Best times would be morning, post workout and bedtime. 
When you choose a DAC formula, you’ll get a chain of 44 amino acids in its unique peptide hormone composition. After you take the formula, it will release a growth hormone pulses over an extended time frame. These pulses will increase protein synthesis, boost the development of muscle tissue and speed recovery from injuries. DAC stands for Drug Affinity Complex. This is good for those who can't or don't want to manage multiple injections daily as it's required to be taken only once a week. 

This peptide may also promote better immune system function and greater bone strength (via increased bone density). Accordingly to some studies skin and organs may repair themselves more effectively when this peptide hormone is used.

*Side Effect Facts and Information*
While no peptide is side effect-free, this one is known to be user friendly in terms of being gentle on the body.
General side effects which are related to the excess of growth hormone in the body include nerve compression discomfort (carpal tunnel syndrome may become an issue), bloating due to water retention and decreased sensitivity to insulin. However, as it was mentioned earlier, 99% times these side effects will occur with overdosing of HGH (Somatropin) rather than CJC-1295, dac or no dac. 

*Recommended Dosage*
When you order this peptide, you’ll usually receive vials which come with 2mg or 5 milligrams of powdered CJC-1295. This powder will need to be reconstituted via bacteriostatic water or sterile water. Instructions for reconstitution should be included with your peptide – be sure to follow them precisely. Insulin syringes are used to measure and administrate this peptide. 

CJC-1295 can be used subcutaneous (Subq) or intramuscular (IM). My personal opinion is it does not matter, at the end both are absorbed equally. 
CJC1295 no DAC/ Mod GRF 1-29 standard dose is 100mcg at a time or 1mcg per kg bodyweight. 

CJC1295 with DAC weekly dose is around 2mg, again it will depend on your bodyweigh.

This GHRH peptide until mixed with bacteriostatic or sterile water is best stored at fridge or room temperature (outside of sunlight) and may stored this way for up to 90 days. Those who want to keep their supplies fresh for longer periods of time may freeze lyophilized CJC-1295 powder and keep it until expiry date. Once peptide is reconstituted, it should be stored in a fridge at all times.

Hope it's helpful for you guys.:action-smiley-044:


----------



## Grothms (May 24, 2017)

CJC 1295 without DAC is not CJC-1295, but is misnamed Mod GRF.  When a peptide doesn’t include DAC it’s really not CJC 1295 but commonly called so,right?


----------



## psych (Jun 19, 2017)

I FOUND THIS AND DID NOT WRITE THIS
But this is how I have used it. Still think mk677 is better....

First, if you get CJC-1295 make sure it is CJC-1295 without DAC, as you stated. CJC-1295 w/o DAC is also known as Mod GRF (1-29)

You always stack the GHRP with the Mod GRF. This way, you get more than twice the benefit of taking just the GHRP. 

Saturation dose is 1 mcg / kg of body weight. For many, this is 100 mcg of each, taken at the same time. So if you take 200 mcg of each, you won't double the benefit but you will experience a more benefit. So start out with 100 mcg of each, taken at the same time. After you see how that goes, you can work up to 250 mcg of each at each dose if you desire. Taking 100 mcg of each is roughly the equivilent of taking 2-3 IU's of synthetic GH. 

When taking peptides, avoid food for 2-3 hours before dosing. Avoid carbs/fats for 30 minutes after dosing. 

Best times to dose is as follows for LBM:
1. Pre-bed. This is when the body does it's most healing and most muscle repair/growth.
2. Post resistance training workout. This makes the GH available right after a workout, for maximum muscle growth benefit.
3. If you are going to dose 3 times a day, then upon awaking and wait 30 mins to eat. If you do a fasted AM workout, dose before the workout. This will help you to metabolize fat and burn that during the fasted workout.

Keep in mind peptides will not give you the same result as dosing 10 IUs of synthetic GH in one shot. But they can easily be dosed 3-4 times a day for good, frequent pulses of GH. The pulse is actually preferred in many ways. 

Look for the same symptoms as taking synthetic GH: carpel tunnel, hand numbness, etc. You will know the peptides are doing their job.

If you are taking melatonin in preperationfor a show or anything, you want to wait 30 minutes after taking the GHRP/Mod GRF before doing melatonin. Melatonin blunts the GH release. After 30 minutes, the pulse is over so you can then dose melatonin.


----------



## squatster (Jun 21, 2017)

Great read psych.
I like my experience the best with ghrp 2 and CJC the best of any thing i have ever taken- ever
I loved the mk-677 but these things kicked ass


----------



## Ivan85 (Sep 27, 2017)

Another note if you are looking to use CJC1295 or MOD GRF its always recommend to run with a GHRP as it enhances the effect up to 5x than running either one on its own. they are Synergistic 

CJC increase the pulse given from the GHRP 

MOD GRF / CJC ran on its own will not be effective if there is a hormone called somatisation present at the time of injection, This is another reason the use of a GHRP.. What GHRP’s do is temporarily stop the effect of Somatostatins. (as well as causing GH to be released)


----------



## muj (Oct 29, 2017)

Good info, always wanted to try cjc have heard good things about it


----------



## odin (Oct 30, 2017)

CJC 1295 DAC is the best GHRH I have tried. 5mg per week was a good dose for me.


----------

